# Which Orlando resorts have Lazy Rivers?



## ginnylbs (Mar 7, 2009)

We know that Orange Lake resorts via RCI have one

Are there any in Interval?

We are going to exchange three units for a huge family get together in June 2010 and we have a mixture of adults and young children - ages 2 - 13.  The adults are asking me about a lazy river and I only found the one.  I can't use RCI as I have only one unit banked and have six on II.  I thought it would be nice to list BOTH RCI and II for future searches - which is why I captured the topic in the title.   Ginny


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2009)

*Floating Lazily Down The Timeshare River.*

I think they have 1 -- maybe smallish, I don't know -- at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

Not sure if that timeshare is in I-I. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure that any II resorts do.  Bonnet Creek, Orange Lake, and Disney's Beach Club do, but they are all in RCI.  Liki Tiki _might._


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 7, 2009)

Besides the mentioned RCI resorts, Villas at Regal Palms, is part of a larger community development that has a few pools, including a floating river pool.  It trades as VRP in II.  I don't see it in the TUG Reviews.

I've read that this is a somewhat basic residential looking place, more pavement than retreat landscaping.  But the timeshare accommodations are large - all 3BRs and 4BRs.  It may suit a family reunion if you'll mostly be visiting the Disney parks, swimming and gathering together, not as much in need of resort-sponsored activities.

With the ages of the kids, you may prefer to go with Horizons.  Or consider another II resort with a zero entry pool like Sheraton Vistana Villages or even Star Island.  None of these have a floating river but when there's a pleasant water play area for the kids, the adults relax more by the pools too.  A day at Typhoon Lagoon would provide for plenty of float time.  

My relatives don't understand the whole timesharing thing very well.  They look in the book or online and they think it's so easy to just pick a place and line up multiple units.  :hysterical:  At least you've got over a year in lead time.    Since you've already got those II deposits, it makes sense to make good use of them, IMO.  Hope you have a great time together.


----------

